# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj një shoqen time "Juliana Kaftiraj"

## ergys18

hi ya all..
do kisha deshire te dija per shoqen time Juliana kaftiraj..
kam 3 vjet qe nuk e di se si eshte..
do kisha shume deshire te dija nese gjerat po vene mire per te..
thank you all 
x

----------


## Julianna

Nuk ma merrte mendje qe do u interesoje per mua. Pastaj shoqe? Kur kshu? Pastaj menyra se si u ndame ishte bomb. Mbas 6 vitesh hyra perseri ne forum. Vazhdoj shkollen.

----------


## mia@

E shyqyr, u gjend dhe Juliana. Happy end  :ngerdheshje: 
Welcome back Juli! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Julianna

Po une skisha humbur. Thjesht doja te harroja dike por pa rezultat. Kur nje njeri te ben te vuash pa te dhene nje shpjegim te vret me shume.

----------


## Ksanthi

Shiko qe te ka kerkuar do te thote qe nuk te ka harruar.

----------


## Julianna

Ndosha. Sa do te doja te besoja

----------


## drague

urime djali.

nuk harrohet dashnija e pare.

----------


## USA NR1

> urime djali.
> 
> nuk harrohet dashnija e pare.


jo jo nuk harrohet LOL

----------


## Julianna

Jo te gjithe nuk e harrojne. Me ka harruar me kohe......

----------


## martini1984

> Jo te gjithe nuk e harrojne. Me ka harruar me kohe......


Jetoni jashte shtetit juve???

----------


## derjansi

> Nuk ma merrte mendje qe do u interesoje per mua. Pastaj shoqe? Kur kshu? Pastaj menyra se si u ndame ishte bomb. Mbas 6 vitesh hyra perseri ne forum. Vazhdoj shkollen.


po ca interesimi lol 

ky e paska ba ket postim para tre vjetesh ahahahahahaha

----------


## Julianna

Derjansi ke shum te drejte.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

tani qe u gjet juliana , na humbi djali. 
Kemi 3 vjet pa e pare  :i ngrysur:  .

ca histori e dhimbshme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e po tani mo ka prit 3 vjet nuk i esht pergjigjur dhe e ka len fare...o goce a ke numrin e ati ti po ashtu mere ne tel ose ne facebook mos e gjen aty...pac fat dhe sic te shkrujta dhe ke tema jote qe kishe hapur mos e vrit shume menjen dhe mos u bo budallaqe se jeta vazhdon ti qenke akoma e re mi...

----------


## ganimet

ku je bre burre i dheut se na mbyti malli. hape at net  se njerzia po vuajn per ty .Duam te jesh mir per tjerat jon jo me te pa rensishme ,hape at net dala e plast huy ne forum se na mbyti malli.Tregona pse ike se jemi te interesuar te pajtojm me gjysen e zemres sate.Hy ka ora 11 aman.RRi ne forum moj Juliana e mose nau humb se po na duhet kerku ty pastaj te pakten lere ne redaksi numrin e telefonit.

----------


## Julianna

Tironcja_BLN grazie. E kam nr nese se ka ndruar. Po se kam marre sepse nuk di cti them esht ai qe u largua nga un. Nuk i them dot : TE DUA: pasi per ate tashme jam e vdekur

----------


## gloreta

Epo Juli nuk te mbetet gje tjeter vec ti japesh pashaporten dhe ti thuash hajde ik ciao.
Hajde fillo nje jete te re.

Te therret jeta moj lere ate djale, po e takove nje dite, thuaja troc ate qe te mundon, deri atehere duhet te kesh durim.

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Mos i perzieni keto budallalliqe ne forum*

----------


## gloreta

> *Mos i perzieni keto budallalliqe ne forum*




Cfare budallaqesh mi.

Dikush kerkonte nje person e shkroi ketu.
Po ce do personi i kerkuar doli pas 3 vjetesh.
Dhe ai qe hapi temen iku pa lene gjurme,
tani ky person qe ai po e kerkonte erdhi pas 3 vjetesh.
Ku mbeti hapesi i temes mi, E  harroi temen fare, iku per qejf te vet. :arushi:

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Gloreta,jane ceshtje qe mund te zgjidhen pa perzier forumin.*

----------

